# Iron Cross Bloodlines?



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Is anyone on this forum familiar with this bloodline? I like the look of the dogs they produce but cant afford them. I've seen prices over $7000 for a puppy.WOOOOOOW!!!!! If anyone owns a dog from this bloodline, or familiar with someone that does, I would appreciate any info. Thanks!!!


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Iron Cross, as in dogs from Iron Cross Kennels ("ICK", ironically enough)?


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

i been readinbg all your post about the bloodlines, first off before someone tells you something ( cause some people here are anal about it ) your looking for a american bully not apbt. if your looking for a certain type of bloodline to go with it seems the most common are the gotty lines and razors edge. as far as paying over 2 grand for one of the dogs your going to have to if you want one. the cheapest i ever seen a american bully or the xxl pits your talking about is 1500, and if you can find the quality for cheaper please let me know. the kennel i always here about between me and my friends is mugelsons, also if your looking for a breeder in your state i have posted before a link to breeders sorted by country then states, i hope this helps you out in your quest for the proper dog for you.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Honestly, I would not pay through the roof for any dog, let alone a backyard-bred "pit bull". Marine1, what are you hoping to accomplish with this dog? Are you looking to compete in the sporting world? For a conformation prospect? Or a simple family companion?

I would like to introduce you to Fat Head, one of the many "XXL pits" that have come through my rescue in recent months. At the weight pictured, he is a little over 67 pounds.




























The "bigger is somehow better" fad has led to an influx of oversized pit bulls in the shelter circuit. Many of these dogs are of sound mind and body; I suggest taking a looking here before supporting the folks who are dragging our breed down the shitter.


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

Marine1- I wouldn't pay 7,000 for a pup off them.... I wouldn't pay no more than 2,500 on a dog period! You can get a dog off Juan Gotti himself for less than 3,000! 

Figgy1682- mugelsons farm isn't good I would never go to them!! they charge up the ass for their dogs and their dogs aren't shit! they take advantage of new people who are getting into the bully breed... I remember hearing stories of people who go there and there collars where to tight that it was cuting into the dogs necks! and I heard that a guy got screwed around by one of the owners and ended up paying about 13,000 on a pup that didn't even grow up to how big the guy promised it was going to be! They do bad business....


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

i never had any experince with mugelsons , this kennel is just the kennel me and friends talk about cause they are ridiculous(sp) with price. i know you got some good dogs from most wanted but who else would you sugest for this guy cause im still new to the whole bloodline thing.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

> I wouldn't pay no more than 2,500 on a dog period!


That is still too much unless, it is a dog not a pup that is totally health tested and titled and trained already and even then I have seen great proven dogs for less. I've also seen trained working dogs go for much more. That however is totally different than buying a pup.

The *average price* of a pup from a reputable breeder will run you anywhere from 500-1,500 depending on the breeding and breeder. Most require the pup be under contract which will also vary from breeder to breeder.

Those who charge big bucks are usually more concerned about the $$$ then the pups or the breed overall sadly


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

GSDBulldog said:


> Iron Cross, as in dogs from Iron Cross Kennels ("ICK", ironically enough)?


:rofl: LOL "ICK!!!!!" :thumbsup:


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

i would say anyone from the untouchable empire....

Most Wanted Kennel's
King Kong Kennel's
Mafia Pits
DTP Kennels
Roaddog Kennels
etc....

Also
WestCoast Gottiline
Blue King Kennels...


Those are just a few.... but the untouchable empire are all good people.... they are all very nice! I went to Tony from Most Wanted Kennel's for my first dog and he did a deal w/ me... that is how I got LIL DOM....


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

west coast gotti line kennels, is that were the notorius juan gotti is or no thats a different kennel.


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

it's a different one... there are to many kennel's w/ the word gottiline in them! LOL

There is 
GOTTILINE
West Coast Gottiline
East Coast Gottiline
NY Gottiline
Texas Gottiline....
and many more! they confuse a lot of people! LOL


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

so which one is juan gotti at ? yeah this is confusing.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

GSDbulldog is my hero.


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

found out which kennels njg is at but no web site.


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

he is at Gottiline... owned by Richard...

there is a website... but it doesn't work! it will take you to the home page but that is it! you can't view anything! and Gotti isn't even under his males.... I know there was a person who just did a tie w/ gotti to his female...but he never posted up pics... but he said gotti looked amazing for 10yrs old!


----------



## FREIGHTTRAINKENNELS (Oct 27, 2007)

ICK dogs are generally of Ruffian, Watchdog, and Camelot based ancestry. The owner, Roman, breeds with the intent to create a 200-lb pitbull. His dogs are very tall and carry huge amounts of weight. Some look really good (IMO), but some do not. 

GSD...What state do you run your rescue out of? How long have you been doing so? Just curious...


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

FREIGHTTRAINKENNELS said:


> *GSD...What state do you run your rescue out of? How long have you been doing so? Just curious...*


I am based out of Florida. We've been involved with dog rescue for about 15 years now, mostly GSDs and pit bulls (If you couldn't tell lol).


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

> the intent to create a 200-lb pitbull


YIKES...That is impossible and would not be a pit bull! It would be a bandog or other such breed. People need to call things what they are IMO instead of misleading potential puppy buyers

There is nothing wrong with people wanting other breeds or breeds larger than APBTs but to keep referring to them as APBTs is unacceptable to me.


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

patch thank you for pointing out what most of us here were thinking, a 200 ilb "pitbull" is an apbt at all it is a bully and that is even pushing it, i have never seen a bully that large. i really wish people would start aknowledging that these are two separate breeds and term them properly


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Patch O' Pits said:


> YIKES...That is impossible and would not be a pit bull! It would be a bandog or other such breed. People need to call things what they are IMO instead of misleading potential puppy buyers
> 
> There is nothing wrong with people wanting other breeds or breeds larger than APBTs but to keep referring to them as APBTs is unacceptable to me.


My thoughts exactly. :cheers:


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

yea i agree... it wouldn't even call a 200lb"pitbull" a bully! LOL


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

"ick" dogs are hybrid dogs or exotic designer mastiffs with the $ of designer dogs to boot,i would call them bandogs but since they have no functional purpose at all i think that would be a incorrect lable.my guess is a presa/neo cocktail mixed to larger strains of bully blood lines and xxl pitbulls.very beautiful dogs by the way,but secracy and dishonesty mixed with breeding for all the wrong reasons is a big turn off,as well as the price....


----------

